# I've Been Banned From Tz-Uk For Identifying A Fake Watch



## europa

Hi all, long time no post!!

Let me introduce myself (again).. I'm an old newbie, I registed on here a while back but have to admit to spending most of my time on a Heuer forum and tz-uk. (too many forums, so little time)

I'm a Heuer nut, and run Heuerville. I had around 5500+ posts over on tz-uk, and been on their years.. always willing to help out anyone with a Heuer - never got into the 'arguing culture' that does exist over their, and generally kept my nose clean.

Short story is that Eddie, the owner of TZ-UK / Timefactors has banned me for no good reason, as I identified that a Heuer he posted a photo of was a fake.

He also banned Jeff Stein, who runs OTD and who is arguably the worlds foremost Heuer expert, as we both gave our reasons as to why the watch was fake.

Jeff even contacted Jack Heuer himself about it, who confirmed it was not a Heuer.

The top US authority, who was head watchmaker at Heuer from the 60's to 2000's also confirmed it was not a Heuer.

Mark Moss, who co wrote 'The History of Heuer' with David Chalmers (cal.11.com) also confirmed it wasn't a Heuer...the list goes on.

...but Eddie refused to believe it, and banned us both. We weren't arguing, we just put forward out facts & thoughts in a diplomatic manner. (ok, I got a little animated, but stayed professional)

I just wanted to let everyone know, as I know many on here are also on TZ-UK, and may have wondered where I went !!

Anyway, I don't want to sound all 'sour grapes'.. but here I am.. this is my new little home (as well as the Heuer forum of course!!)

Thanks

Stewart / aka Heuerville


----------



## scottswatches

Welcome, good to have you on board :rltb:

looking forward to seeing some of the collection - and always seem to be looking for a Heuer 1000 with full lume face for reasonable money myself!


----------



## europa

scottswatches said:


> Welcome, good to have you on board :rltb:
> 
> looking forward to seeing some of the collection - and always seem to be looking for a Heuer 1000 with full lume face for reasonable money myself!


Thanks Scottswatches!

Dang.. I sold my full lume dial about a year ago.

I look forward to sharing my Heuers!


----------



## kevkojak

Afternoon Stewart, nice to see you here on the quiet side.

Odd situation you mention with Eddies Heuer, but I've always found him to be a stand up chap and pretty easy going, so I'll keep my beak out of that particular one!

And yes, as Scott points out, it's the law over here to post a state of the collection snap, lets 'av a look!


----------



## danoafc

Ey up Stewart!

I hadn't seen anything on TZ re the issue you described, but to say I'm shocked is an understatement!

Anyway, the folks on here are generally a more gentle, quieter lot who won't feel the need to shout you down as happens 'elsewhere'.

Good to see you here anyway.

PS: been wearing the .006 a LOT recently having put it on a retro rubber, and LOVE it


----------



## europa

Hey.. ello mate.. good to hear from you, and glad you're enjoying the 006.

Yeah, it was a very sorry state of affairs. I've had countless emails saying how disgraceful the thread was and what happened. But, hey-ho, onwards and upwards, and this place sounds like the sorta place that suits me down to the ground.

So, I'm gonna stake my little spot, shaped like a Heuer shield of course, and enjoy this place. :0)


----------



## learningtofly

Hello mate! Sorry about your "troubles"... I'll endeavour to post here more often too.


----------



## europa

Tonyyyyyy,

Good to see ya.. This is like an old-school-old-firm-get-together.

So many names on here I recongnise too. It's gonna be fun!


----------



## PilotWatchLover

Shocking!

Welcome!


----------



## ketiljo

Dunno what happened there, things went overboard very quickly. Welcome!


----------



## europa

I don't even know if the entire thread has been removed. If you are a member of TZUK.. check it out:

http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?273357-Funny-how-fashions-change&goto=newpost

(hope that works!)


----------



## futuristfan

Hi Stewart

Nice to see you here. Spend a bit of time looking at Heuerville & OTD for reference. Even have one of your old TH 2000 Tachy's :yes:

ATB

Dean


----------



## europa

I hope it's still runnin' strong!


----------



## Delroyb

Heloo.

Having just read through that thread, it seems barmy that you were banned for bringing forth arguments backed up by expert witnesses. Hey ho, some people have egos tha get in the way of sense.


----------



## Trigger

1. Hello and welcome.

2. Thanks for a superb read.  I enjoyed that. I think you retained the moral high ground throughout that, regardless of whatever may be proved or disproved.

3. This sort of thing reaffirms my satisfaction to be a mere layman watch enthusiast. I really couldn't cope with the pressure of too much knowledge.


----------



## mel

Some folks! Welcome aboard, you need to have a TIMEX and a ServiceS in your collection here nowadays or else :lol:

:rltb:

:weed:


----------



## futuristfan

europa said:


> I hope it's still runnin' strong!


Sure is.










As an aside the TZ Hoo Haa confirms why I prefer to spend my time here these days. ( Jack Heuer meh! what would he know :lol: )


----------



## europa

Still looks the dogs danglies FFan.

Mel.. A Timex and a ServiceS you say?

Does a 60s O&W Caribbean count? A minter landed on my desk today!!


----------

